
Introduction to Calculus of Variations - userrdk
https://rohan-kekatpure.github.io/journal/calculus-of-variations.html
======
userrdk
Problems like the isoperimetric problem have held my fascination since the
days I learned regular calculus. Submitting this brief note with apologies to
the Mathematicians in the group.

